# Milestone Announcement!



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations are in order for Anna Engstrom ( the Grand Dam of the "Eng Line" of Maltese ) as all of her little boys from one litter have championed.
Anna's own......Ch Eng's Marshmellow Float
Barb Bergquist's......Ch SuLe's Chief Joseph II
Jennifer Sepell of Olive Tree Maltese...Ch Miss T's Blizzard of Eng, who just finished.

What an accomplishment for Anna Engstrom and her line.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow - you're right, that's some accomplishment. She must be thrilled. But, :brownbag: :brownbag: for me - I've never heard of that line.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-congrats to her! :chili:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow! That is an accomplishment. Does she have a website? I'd love to see some of her pups.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness what an accomplishment. Congratulations Anna.




Be still my heart on day maybe.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations to her. Anna Engstom has started quite a few people's lines. Maybe you have heard of CH To The Victor Of Eng? He is in the 5th generation of some of my guys. This is a very good accomplishment.
Tina


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

:chili: How exciting :chili: Does she have a website?

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

[attachment=31355:Izzy_Show_2.jpg]

This is Blizzard (Izzy) with Jennifer's agent Cindy during a recent show.
Anna does not have a web site.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a wonderful accomplishment!!

Oh, gosh! Issy ^ is stunning!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:aktion033: Congrats! That is a great accomplishment. :aktion033:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations! What a fabulous accomplishment!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

that is so fantastic. I don't think that happens very often, that you get all show quality pups in one litter!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm with Linda, as I've never heard of her line either. But, wow, that is quite the accomplishment.

Izzy is a beauty :wub:


----------

